# newbie needs help! viper conveyor belt won't move



## mdunn101 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just purchased a used dtg viper. I went over the printer before buying it and everything worked fine. I have it set up and i'm getting ready to run my first nozzle check and now the conveyor belt won't raise or lower! It went up and down fine before but maybe during transportation something got bumped or moved?? I made sure nothing was in front of the laser sensor and it turns green if I put something in front of the laser. I can't get the conveyor to go up or down by using the control panel. Is there a fuse for the conveyor motor or a wire harness I should check? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

the buttons are very hard to press, just press with a little force and in circles, to check for the bed, block the sensor and the bed will star lowering automatically, 

i press the button like a switch and usually works


----------

